

Another free course: Model Thinking - corey
http://www.modelthinker-class.org/

======
itmag
What are some more... unconventional classes HNers would be interested in
taking?

Internet marketing?

Better thinking? Something like this:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3285535>

Optimizing communications with the opposite sex if male?

Language hacking? Aka learning languages faster/smarter.

Study hacking? Ie optimizing college, or autodidactic pursuits.

Give me some tips on stuff you would like to learn via an online class.

~~~
tryitnow
I'd like a class on how to pick which online classes I should take.

Actually, I'm only partially joking. I am guessing that there's just going to
be an explosion of these opportunities in a couple of years. I believe in
lifelong learning, but this is ridiculous, there's only so many hours in the
day.

A class dedicated to teaching people how to plot their own course through all
of the educational opportunities that are becoming available would actually be
quite valuable.

For example, which courses you take and in which sequence is hard to figure
out. Some inputs might be your learning style, your existing knowledge base,
your IQ, your available time, whether you're a thinker or a doer, etc, etc.

~~~
officemonkey
Sounds like you need a course on goal-setting.

I'm all for making an informed decision, but sometimes you just have to go on
a whim based on an "I always wanted to take a class like that."

Case in point: Years ago, I was a technical bureaucrat and it was the first
job where I had a little extra money. I took a jazz-singing class, primarily
because it was close to the office and I liked jazz but didn't know how to
play an instrument. I learned how to perform comfortably in front of an
audience (if you can scat, you can certainly do a 30-min work presentation.)
Best of all, I met my wife in the class.

Two years later I was married and giving presentations/teaching for a living.
Not much more money, but much happier.

~~~
itmag
Crazy idea: a course site that is also a dating site.

Oh, and earmuffs made out of hamburgers.

~~~
officemonkey
>a course site that is also a dating site.

It's called college.

------
Vivtek
Clearly, this is a plot to prevent me from getting _anything_ done.

------
donald_draper
For the future, it would be really cool if those courses would feature one
preview lecture and a schedule to decide if one wants to get into it or not -
now that it's getting so broad.

~~~
Tichy
I just sign up for all of them and decide which ones I'll keep watching once
they start.

------
corey
The instructor is actually from University of Michigan, so it appears that
this phenomenon is spreading.

~~~
callahad
Similarly, SAAS Class is taught by instructors from UC Berkeley.

------
melling
Time for a HN spreadsheet for all the classes?

~~~
dhawalhs
I built this over the Thanksgiving weekend to keep a track of all the classes:
<http://www.class-central.com/>

~~~
pault
That's really nice, I think it deserves its own submission.

------
pault
I just spent several hours today digging through Poor Charlie's Almanack
trying to build a more complete understanding of his mental models. You always
hear references to them, but I have yet to find a list of them in one place.
Not unlike the Colonel's eleven herbs and spices. What great timing.

~~~
jroid
Here you go... <http://thinkmentalmodels.com/page67/page67.html>

~~~
pault
Yeah, that keeps popping up, but the summaries on the rest of the site seem to
be of poor quality, and it felt a bit scammy. $3 isn't much, but I don't want
to support these "scrape together a bunch of blog posts and sell it as an
ebook" types. I'll just wait for the class.

------
steveeq1
Scott Page who is the guy who is giving this class wrote an excellent book
called "The Difference: How the Power of Diversity Creates Better Groups,
Firms, Schools, and Societies": <http://tinyurl.com/cbv2pm9>

Certain types of mental models are covered in the book, but not in a
concentrated way. The book was also highly recommend in one of Nassim Taleb's
books (I think it was "The Black Swan").

